# Mesh removal abdominal wall



## mjsjeep (May 28, 2014)

Hope someone can help.

My Dr. did an excsion of abdominal wall mesh extending to the external oblique muscle and the left flank external oblique fascia and the right flank encompassing the entire abdominal wall. There was no infection and no debridement described in the procedure. Pt had chronic pain with fluid collections behind the mesh. My doc thinks he can bill 11005 and 11008. I told him no way. All he did was remove the mesh. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what code would be best.  I looked at 20525.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (May 28, 2014)

Exactly 20525 is the correct code for the scenario. If the Physician opened  the peritoneal cavity to remove the mesh, we can code CPT 49402


----------



## mjsjeep (May 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help!


----------

